# Bay or brown roan?



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Brown for sure. Varnish as well - you got it right!


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep, she's a brown, welcome to the BAB club  

As far as what she's got going on, all I see is varnish roan but i'm not an appy expert.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Brown varnish roan, I'd guess. Cute girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Whoo! I'm proud of myself! I've been trying to read up and learn but dang, colors are more complicated than I previously thought. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, they certainly do get very....in depth:wink:.

I agree though, brown with varnish roan. She might also be carrying some other appy pattern to cause the larger white splotchy markings on her rump but I wouldn't even venture a guess what that pattern might be.

She's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Her papers just say "spots over hips". I like that, nice and simple. :lol:

And thanks for the compliments on her! I'm pretty much in love with her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely brown without a doubt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

